# Wyoming did not disappoint!



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Made the drive from Washington for sage grouse in Wyoming! Met my dad and daughters family, there in the desert. Son in-law had never hunted before. Neither had their springer spaniel "Millie"!

I am going to stop right there. I have had some championship grade hunting dogs. Many of them. But they all had to be taught like any dog to bring out their best and to let them know what you wanted them to do. Millie at two years old and only being taught retrieving on a very minimal basis, has the most natural hunting abilities of any dog I have ever seen. After a bit of concern at the first shots, she performed fantastic. I would bet anyone who saw her would have thought she had extensive training and had flushed hundreds of birds. It was a great joy watching her preform, and had it not been for my grandchildren being there, I would have brought Millie home.

The limit has been reduced to two birds a day, because of the perceived decline of the population. We did not experienced this in the least bit, with some flocks encountered numbering close to 100 birds. Talking to a warden at a game check station, he also said there had not been a problem with the population either, but a problem with the perception of the public. Much like the grizzly hunt that was stopped.

Anyway, we had a great day shooting birds and doing some fishing, and of course we had to get ice cream at the general store in Farson. Take my word for it! Get the baby scoop and be happy. Don't get the two scoop unless you have a death wish. The amounts of ice cream they put on the cones is amazing.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great post and pictures! The ice cream shop in Farson is legendary, and I agree, the baby scoop is plenty! Do they still have the picture on the wall of all the dead coyotes hanging from/or on the ground near the small airplane?


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

looks like a fun time...great pictures!


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

CPAjeff said:


> Great post and pictures! The ice cream shop in Farson is legendary, and I agree, the baby scoop is plenty! Do they still have the picture on the wall of all the dead coyotes hanging from/or on the ground near the small airplane?


It has been several years since I saw that picture you are talking about. I think the store has changed hands a few times. Maybe I just missed the picture though. I wish I had a picture we took years ago when we hunted yotes out there with the aid of an airplane and snowmobiles. We made more money for the eight of us shooting coyotes, than we made the next six months at the saw mill. I used to have a picture of the haul but it has become lost. 132 taken, back when some of them were worth $125 each. Lots of work. We shot so many one day that it took us nearly 24 hours just to skin and stretch them. Lots of snow that year and lots of help from ranchers that heard about us. We tried again the next year but not enough snow for it to work out.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

That’s it I’m headed back to Wyoming this weekend. Thanks for the post.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

If I was closer, I would be there as often as possible.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Man that looks like a great trip. Bird hunting and ice cream, what a perfect combo.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Sage Chicken hunting is a drug. 



So much more fun than Utah Ditch Chicken.


Just wish Wyoming would move the season back a bit to not compete with deer and antelope hunting.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

As compared to years past, there was hardly anyone. Had our choice of camp spots. Although open, we only saw a couple antelope hunters. Of course, the tags are way down because of the die off two years ago. Seemed to be more prairie dogs though.


----------

